# OK, what is a 1.3 crop of a 1.5 crop sensor? D7100



## coastalconn (Feb 20, 2013)

Did anyone else catch this spec?  7 fps at 1.3 crop mode.  This is very intriguing! So a 500mm becomes equivalent FOV of?  Does 30% mean 6000x4000 = 4200x2800 or 12 MP?


----------



## nmoody (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah that sounds real interesting, this is gonna throw a wrench in my plans


----------



## Rafterman (Feb 20, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> So a 500mm becomes equivalent FOV of?



Can't believe I'm attempting even simple math at midnight, but...

500mm on FX = 750mm on 1.5x DX crop (simple enough)

So, a 1.3x crop of a 1.5x DX crop on a 500mm FX lens would be 750 x 1.3 = 975mm


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 20, 2013)

Why not just take a photo at full res and then crop the part you need down to the "1.3x"... same thing.


----------



## sleist (Feb 20, 2013)

1.3 crop equals 15 mp



> Why not just take a photo at full res and then crop the part you need down to the "1.3x"... same thing.



It gives increased frame rate to 7 fps and fills the frame with 51 focus points edge to edge.  How that will work in practice is anyone's guess at this point.

This is my next camera by the way.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is anyone happy?


----------



## nmoody (Feb 20, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Is anyone happy?



I am =)


----------



## sleist (Feb 20, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Is anyone happy?



I am.  I'm very glad I got the D700, but I like the shooting DX as well and my D90 just was not cutting it any more.  The D7000 was not enough of an upgrade at the time is was released.
The D7100 and the D700 will fill just about all my needs for some time to come.

Plus, I really don't need 2 heavy bodies.  I like picking up the D90 after using the D700 for the weight difference and the way it fits my hand.
If everything works as advertized, this seems like a very nice body.

Buffer may be an issue.  I guess we may need to see how that pans out.  Not a huge issue for me, but a deal breaker for others.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 20, 2013)

Pony a few extra dolluhs and get the superior D600


----------



## coastalconn (Feb 20, 2013)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Is anyone happy?


I have mixed feelings.  I love the build and tank-like quality of my D300.  I love the dedicated AF-on button and switches for metering and focus pattern.  I also really like 8 FPS with grip and a decent buffer.  I would really like higher ISO performance for faster shutter speed for BIF and shooting in rainy weather, in addition to higher DR at high ISO.

The D7100 appears to have a very small buffer 7 shots normal 6 FPS, 12 shots cropped 7 FPS, that is a serious bummer.  Also the D7100 is still built on the D7000 chassis. But having U1 and U2 I might be able to by-pass my metering and af modes.  I like that it has a DX version of the D4 AF system with center point working down to F8 at 2ev, possible AF with my 200-500 F5-6.3 with 1.4 TC.  The 1.3 crop factor intrigues me as it would put equivalent of 1000mm (roughly) on 16mp at 7 FPS, with possibly more DOF?  

I also just sold my D90 with a 55-200 and some other stuff for $525 yesterday   So at 1199 I'm almost halfway there


----------

